# Semi-Finalists for the Bird Hitch or Silloguard



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The following are finalists for the Waterfowl Junkie giveaway - your choice of either a bird hitch or a Silloguard. I personally own them both and use them a lot so you'll be happy with either.

The NASDAQ closing on August 6th (Friday) will determine the winner. If the penny value matches your number - you win.

Here are the semi-finalists:

1 - Mnflatlander
2 - duckdogsroc
3 - bluegoose18
4 - KenW
5 - Bull Sprig
6 - zwohl
7 - FrogMan
8 - Drake Jake
9 - the professor
0 - drjongy

Good luck everyone and please check out Waterfowl Junkie for these great products:

http://www.waterfowljunkie.com/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Today's close - 2288.47

Congrats Frogman!

PM sent


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

ah shucks :crybaby: 
Congrats to the Frogman :rock:


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

No way!
That is awesome. Thanks for the sponsor and thanks for the Bird Hitch. Can't wait to use this.
Thanks!!!


----------

